# Wife's Masturbation Transformation



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

We've been married for 6 years but have been together for over 10 and started dating when she was in her junior year of college. When we first started dating, she didn't masturbate. Could barely finger her with 1 finger.

Masturbation has always been my kink. My exes from the past were extremely into masturbating and it's something I never thought my wife would really get into as she came from a conservative family and isn't very outwardly sexual. She was the first girl I fell for with the belief being she'd never be one to pleasure herself We were in a long distance relationship to start, and because of that, she began to masturbate a bit, which surprised me. She enjoyed getting off but usually only did when the topic came up. One night, we had a long conversation about it and she let me know she'd masturbate more often but didn't know if it was something I'd be for. I let her know I'd enjoy it very much if she did. She began masturbating 3-4 times a week. It was very attractive and am extreme turn on for me.

A few weeks later I bought her her first rabbit vibrator. It took her a couple days to gather the courage to use it, but once she did, it's like a switch went off. Her masturbation went from 3-4 times a week with one orgasm at a time to almost daily with multiple orgasms each time. On top of that, watching porn became the norm for her.

When we moved in together after college I figured her masturbation would subside some, but she became more comfortable living together and her masturbation continued. Then, I bought her a Hitachi wand. The low speed maybe lasted a couple days. Since then, I've never seen a woman get more obsessed with climaxing in my life. It's gotten to a point where her vagina no longer looks the way it did when we first dated, and it doesn't bother me at all.

We've since gotten married and now have two children. On an average week, my wife will get herself off atleast 20 times. She only made it a few weeks without using her hitachi after the second child before getting back to her routine. The only real thing that's changed is her desire to watch porn, which has disappeared. I love that my wife loves getting herself off so much and am hoping she gets back into porn soon enough.

Do any of your significant others have an obsession for masturbation? Is it something you enjoy? Are you supportive of them watching porn if they enjoy that?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Skiguy31 said:


> *It's gotten to a point where her vagina no longer looks the way it did when we first dated, and it doesn't bother me at all.*



I'm actually afraid to ask what the hell that even means. 🤢


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

When we first met she her vagina was tight. Now, especially after two kids and years of using her hitachi, her labia is out and hangs now. I find it very attractive.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Skiguy31 said:


> She only made it a few weeks without using her hitachi


Is that the one with the two-stroke engine?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> Is that the one with the two-stroke engine?


The real headache is the pre-mix.


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

Haha. Might as well be a two stroke.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Skiguy31 said:


> When we first met she her vagina was tight. Now, especially after two kids and years of using her hitachi, her labia is out and hangs now. I find it very attractive.


You realize you're talking about two different things, right? A hitachi is not going to make her _vagina_ loose. It isn't going to cause any permanent changes to her _vulva_ either. Childbirth can certainly change the appearance, but a vibrator? No.

But if you want to brag about your wife's loose vagina and saggy labia then have at it.


----------



## Aviator (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry Skiguy31, but I think masturbation is wrong. I'm happy being my wife's only source of sexual fulfillment as she is mine. I've heard also that these toys can make a woman less sensitive for normal sex. I'll hope for your sake that isn't true.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Hopefully you will be able to take care of her when she goes blind.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bear in mind there are multiple good circumstances here, handled tactfully will continue to be a positive. 

This is what you encouraged, all good, no worries, just remember you asked, encouraged, she embraced, what's the deal?

Take the win.


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Hopefully you will be able to take care of her when she goes blind.


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Bear in mind there are multiple good circumstances here, handled tactfully will continue to be a positive.
> 
> This is what you encouraged, all good, no worries, just remember you asked, encouraged, she embraced, what's the deal?
> 
> Take the win.


Completely agree. Thanks!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The car battery/inverter backed up super torque Wand model comes with a Generac in case of power outage at wrong times.

Increased torque, hp, movement, and earthquake settings are on current high performance versions.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

How often do you guys have sex together? How often do you masterbate? And how often do you guys masterbate together?


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Skiguy31 said:


> We've been married for 6 years but have been together for over 10 and started dating when she was in her junior year of college. When we first started dating, she didn't masturbate. Could barely finger her with 1 finger.
> 
> Masturbation has always been my kink. My exes from the past were extremely into masturbating and it's something I never thought my wife would really get into as she came from a conservative family and isn't very outwardly sexual. She was the first girl I fell for with the belief being she'd never be one to pleasure herself We were in a long distance relationship to start, and because of that, she began to masturbate a bit, which surprised me. She enjoyed getting off but usually only did when the topic came up. One night, we had a long conversation about it and she let me know she'd masturbate more often but didn't know if it was something I'd be for. I let her know I'd enjoy it very much if she did. She began masturbating 3-4 times a week. It was very attractive and am extreme turn on for me.
> 
> ...


You are hoping your wife gets more into porn.

?
Ok,


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> How often do you guys have sex together? How often do you masterbate? And how often do you guys masterbate together?


Ok, pedant alert here, may the gods go easy on me--

But I cannot see this misspelling of masturbate one more time without my head exploding.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

bobert said:


> ... if you want to brag about your wife's loose vagina and saggy labia then have at it.


Thank you for giving me my MAJOR laugh of the day. Hilarious!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Ok, pedant alert here, may the gods go easy on me--
> 
> But I cannot see this misspelling of masturbate one more time without my head exploding.


Actually to masterbate is quite different from masturbate. Completely mastery over anything is not to be scoffed at.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

20 times a week! Wow, and I thought I was a frequent fapper. Can we only say fap if it’s a guy? Aren’t there any other good words for when a woman does it? Whats with this ‘flicking the bean’ thing people say now? Is this new? I hate that kindergarten term. The other night this guy I’ve been talking to asked me to let him watch me ‘flick my bean’ and I was like ...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Ok, pedant alert here, may the gods go easy on me--
> 
> But I cannot see this misspelling of masturbate one more time without my head exploding.


That is not a misspelling. That's because she has had lots of practice and become very very good at it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> 20 times a week! Wow, and I thought I was a frequent fapper. Can we only say fap if it’s a guy? Aren’t there any other good words for when a woman does it? Whats with this ‘flicking the bean’ thing people say now? Is this new? I hate that kindergarten term. The other night this guy I’ve been talking to asked me to let him watch me ‘flick my bean’ and I was like ...
> 
> View attachment 72238


Frequent "Flapper?"

This thread is the BEST! It's almost as good as the small penis one which was my all time favorite. (Before you make jokes - I am talking about the thread!)


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Frequent "Flapper?"


Hmmm well... that’s maybe too Arby’s sounding.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Frequent "Flapper?"
> 
> This thread is the BEST! It's almost as good as the small penis one which was my all time favorite. (Before you make jokes - I am talking about the thread!)


I never saw that one! 😃


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I heard you get frequent flapper miles for that


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm now getting a visual when I read this thread title.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Livvie said:


> I'm now getting a visual when I read this thread title.


Just be thankful you're not getting audio...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Ok, pedant alert here, may the gods go easy on me--
> 
> But I cannot see this misspelling of masturbate one more time without my head exploding.


She's a nurse - maybe that's the way nurses spell it?

As an aside, I've found that it doesn't take much to make your head explode.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> She's a nurse - maybe that's the way nurses spell it?


Not correctly, at least. But if she were my nurse, she could spell it any way she likes.



> As an aside, I've found that it doesn't take much to make your head explode.


Yeah, things that are objectively wrong do set me off. True dat.

If this is what I'm reduced to, my utility here small as it is may be used up.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

sokillme said:


> That is not a misspelling. That's because she has had lots of practice and become very very good at it.


That would make her a master baiter.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Cletus said:


> Ok, pedant alert here, may the gods go easy on me--
> 
> But I cannot see this misspelling of masturbate one more time without my head exploding.


Totally agree.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------

